# Winchester Model 12



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just wonderin, who has them and who shoots them and what do u use them for, hunting, skeet, trap?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I still shoot mine from time to time at trap, and it comes out for late season pheasants. It just swings so darn smooth and hits so hard with lead that it is hard not to want to pick it up all the time, but then I couldn't have justified buying a citori.


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I have an older model 12. Many years ago when steel shot first came I was told not to shoot steel through it. The steel shot would ruin the barrel. With our knowledge of steel shot today is that still true? What's your opinion? I now use another gun with screw in chokes.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I never shoot steel through mine, but I have seen others do it without a problem. If its a full choke, I would stick to #2's or smaller. Wichester used nickle steel which is a hell of a lot stronger than a lot of todays barrels. You could always get it honed out to modified if you wanted to, but I like mine with the full choke shooting lead and have other guns to shoot steel in.


----------

